# No se como conectar los 4017



## longa (Jun 24, 2012)

hola estoy resien empesando en este tema de la electronica. y no se como conectar dos 4017 y que me enciendan 19 led en cascada. yo lo intente hacer y me encienden solo 17 led pero me faltan 2 led! y hay esta el esquema de lo que hice yo


***********************************************************

*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*


*02)* *Utiliza siempre títulos descriptivos*. Evita usar "Hola", "Ayuda por favor", "Urgente", "Auxilio", etc.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 24, 2012)

Hola.

Debes agregar otro CD4017.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 24, 2012)

Amigo, bueno 1ro. NO puedes conectar dos salidas entre si ejem. pin salida 9, ademas debes añadir una Resistencia limitadora en el comun a GND de todos los LEDs.
Otro error conectas la entrada del 2do. CI4017 desde el 1er. CI y la señal del 555.
Las entradas que no utilices debes conectarla a un potencial definido ya sea VDD o GND segun sea el nivel logico de funcionamiento. Exitos.-


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 24, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Debes agregar otro CD4017.
> 
> ...



Hola compañero elaficionado, por qué se necesitan tres CD4017 para encender 19 led's de manera secuencial si con solo uno ya se manejan diez led's?

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 24, 2012)

Hola.

Con dos CD4017 se pueden conectar 20 LEDs o más (100 máx), pero no números primos de LEDs mayores a 10, 19 es un número primo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 25, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Con dos CD4017 se pueden conectar 20 LEDs o más (100 máx), pero no números primos de LEDs mayores a 10, *19 es un número primo*.
> 
> ...



El amigo longa nos dice que los led encienden hasta el número 17.

11 - 13 - 17 son números primos.

Lo que sí me luce es que el circuito no está bien elaborado. Voy a revisar apuntes.

http://html.alldatasheet.com/html-pdf/26855/TI/CD4017/120/5/CD4017.html

En el link puedes ver la conexión para cascada.

Ciertamente, cómo te indicó elaficionado, para 19 led, deberás utilizar 3 4017 (hasta 24 salidas).

RECUERDA colocar Rs en serie con cada LED, como te indicó Gudino, de otra forma, vas a quemarlos y también se pueden quemar los ICs.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 25, 2012)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/diseno-contador-control-secuencia-luces-78220/

Acá mensaje n°4 te indica cómo hacer lo que querés...

Obviamente quitas el ultimo led de la segunda fila y listo....tenés tus 19 leds en cascada...


Si no querés perder ese pulso que llevaría encender el led n°20 ingeniátelas para usar ese pulso ya como reset general.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 25, 2012)

Hola.

Cometí un error al decir que número primos mayores 10 no se puede conectar con dos 4017, eso fue porque no suleo emplear la configuración que viene en la hoja de dato del 4017. Por lo que debo corregir lo que dije. De la siguiente manera

*Con dos CD4017 se pueden conectar hasta 100 máx, pero no números primos de LEDs mayores a 17.*

Espero no equivocarme nuevamente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 25, 2012)

Amigo, puedes armar algo similar a esto. Para un correcto funcionamiento deberia agregarse a cada salida del CI4017 un driver.


----------



## longa (Jun 25, 2012)

muchas gracias chicos.


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 25, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Si no querés perder ese pulso que llevaría encender el led n°20 ingeniátelas para usar ese pulso ya como reset general.



Podriá funcionar; hay que ensayar, pero confió en lo que dice elaficionado porqué el tercer 4017 controla esa parte del ciclo en la que las salidas de ven inhibidas.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 25, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Podriá funcionar; hay que ensayar, pero confió en lo que dice elaficionado porqué el tercer 4017 controla esa parte del ciclo en la que las salidas de ven inhibidas.
> 
> Saludos.



No es que podría funcionar. Eso funciona. Los LED son pares derivados de la misma salida. Cuando el contador pasa de 10, se produce el acarreo y eso hace cambiar de estado el flip-flop activando el siguiente banco de LEDs. Al final de la nueva cuenta, nuevo cambio del flip-flop y vuelta al comienzo.


----------



## fraxisco (Oct 1, 2012)

una ayudita con el 4017
 sucede que quiero conectar 3 4017 para una ruleta pero nose por que no me sale al principio hace la cuenta bien pero a la segunda cuenta sale todo mal cuentan el 1 y el 3 integrado pero el del medio no cuenta!!

me pueden orientar en que me equivoque


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 1, 2012)

Creo que se cual es el detalle, pero antes dime, de cuantos LEDs es la ruleta?


----------



## fraxisco (Oct 1, 2012)

la ruleta es de 23 led's

gracias por su atencion


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 1, 2012)

Porque no usas el Carry Out en vez de tomar como referencia las salidas del 4017, así incluso podrías manejar hasta 100 LEDs con solo 2 4017


----------



## fraxisco (Oct 1, 2012)

me podrias explicar un poco mas como seria esa coneccion  solo para 23 leds



a ya encontre algo que me podria servir http://electronica.yoreparo.com/foros/files/luces_secuenciales_20_leds_685.png 
igual gracias buenas noches


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 1, 2012)

Hola.

Con dos 4017 no se puedes hacer 23 LED o cualquier número primo mayor a 17. pero puedes hacer 21,,24,25,26,27.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 1, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Con dos 4017 no se puedes hacer 23 LED o cualquier número primo mayor a 17. pero puedes hacer 21,,24,25,26,27.
> 
> ...



Pero podría manipular el reset con alguna compuerta....


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 1, 2012)

Hola.

Tal vez se puede hacer números primos, pero, yo no lo sé.
Con tres 4017 si se puede. Sólo hay que armar el circuito de la hoja de datos de 4017.
Creo que el Livewire no lo simula bien. Habría que probarlo en Proteus.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Aquí te dejo otra opción.
Está en Livewire.


----------



## fraxisco (Oct 2, 2012)

hola chicos la ruleta me quedo exelente ahi dejo el ckto para que lo vean alfinal eran 24 leds 



pd:el rele lo puse por que el livewire no simula bien la cosa la compuera envia un 1 al reset pero no lo acepta


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 2, 2012)

Yo simulé una ruleta de 100 LEDs ayer, la diseñe no más que por puro ocio para ver si aun recordaba como se usa el 4017  lo comparto con ustedes a ver que tal...

P.D.: fraxisco usé tu oscilador


----------



## fraxisco (Oct 2, 2012)

te diste el tiempo ratmayor quedo exelente

pd:estoy en proyecto de hacer una maquina tragamonedas piola  
cuando termine voy a publicar el proyecto


----------



## shura (Jul 29, 2013)

Hola amigos...estoy intentando hacer el efecto del AutoFantastico con el 4017, con el efecto de vay ven (Luz a la Derecha e Izquierda), con 5 4017 conectados en cascada, y buscando por internet encotre un diseño, pero al momento de montarlo no me saca el efecto, pueden ayudarme a corregir lo que tengo mal por favor..

Les subo el diseño en Circuit Wizard Student

Deantemano muchas gracias

Saludos///


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 30, 2013)

Hola shura

Creo que pocos podrán ayudarte pues he notado que solo algunos tienen el simulador Circuit Wizard.
Luego, el que tengo es de una versión anterior a la que e utilizó para desarrollar el que adjuntaste.

Podrías hacer una imagen y adjuntarla aquí ??
Pero procura, si el circuito tiene varios componentes, juntarlos para poder tener una visión más clara de tu circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 30, 2013)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Yo simulé una ruleta de 100 LEDs ayer, la diseñe no más que por puro ocio para ver si aun recordaba como se usa el 4017  lo comparto con ustedes a ver que tal...
> 
> P.D.: fraxisco usé tu oscilador



Yo tambien realice una parecida y solo para entretenerme 





shura dijo:


> Hola amigos...estoy intentando hacer el efecto del AutoFantastico con el 4017, con el efecto de vay ven (Luz a la Derecha e Izquierda), con 5 4017 conectados en cascada, y buscando por internet encotre un diseño, pero al momento de montarlo no me saca el efecto, pueden ayudarme a corregir lo que tengo mal por favor..
> 
> Les subo el diseño en Circuit Wizard Student
> 
> ...



parece que tu simulación esta dañada o es una versión superior al cwz que yo tengo"circuit wizard 1.15"


----------



## shura (Ago 5, 2013)

que tal amigo ya corregi el problemita en mi circuito, ahora se me presenta otro jeje, no puedo rutear mi diseño para el planchado, lo tengo diseñado en circuit wizard, alguien me puede ayudar a rutearlo??

*ya corregi la versión del programa pa que lo puedan abrir sin problemas*

Les anexo el archivo
Muchas gracias de antemano

Saludos///


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 5, 2013)

Hola shura

No es muy Difícil hacer el PCB con el Circuit Wizard, Solo sigue el A, B, C. . . de las imágenes aquí y las contenidas en el .ZIP que te adjunto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marina (Jul 31, 2015)

que tal, alguien sabe como conectar dos 4017 en cascada, la idea es hacer un conteo de 20 seg y se encienda una luz, es para un semáforo de doble cruce

rojo 20seg.
amarillo. 4 seg.
verde 20seg


gracias...


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 31, 2015)

Hay varios *semáforos* en el foro.
Por Ejemplo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/semaforo-assembler-pic16f84a-72705/


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 31, 2015)

4 CD4017 en cascada



Ver el archivo adjunto 7593
​
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=11849


----------



## pandacba (Jul 31, 2015)




----------

